# Dreams



## Jovian (Oct 16, 2004)

Ok, here's a good one...discuss any weird, scary, or cool dreams you have had recently.  I thought of this because the other night I had a dream that my lenses weren't fast enough.  I shot a hockey game about a week ago, and it was horrible because it was so dark in there....so that night, I had a dream that I kept going places, but couldnt get any decent shots because my lenses weren't fast enough.  It's pathetic...I have never dreamt about my lenses before...wow...

Anyways...discuss your dreams folks.


----------



## Not Neve (Oct 16, 2004)

I fell asleep last night with a migraine.......didn't really plan to sleep, it just came to me.  Anyway, I woke up dreaming that I knocked over my bottle of water.  When I woke up I _was_ really thirsty.


----------



## Lula (Oct 17, 2004)

AH!!!
Dejavú...i was just thinking about a dream/nightmare i had last night???!!!!!

I dreamed that my camera lense was broken  :shock:  :shock: 

Wait a minute ....... i'm goin home just to check it  .... just in case  :shock:   :shock:  :shock:


----------



## santino (Oct 17, 2004)

daaaamn, tahts probably the wrong thread but I can't remember last night's dream :shock:


----------



## anua (Oct 17, 2004)

santino, i dont know if its true, but some people say that you shouldnt look at the window after you open your eyes...then you 'll remember it! :shock:


----------



## ferny (Oct 18, 2004)

I sent this to someone a while ago. It's a direct copy and paste.

Weird Dream

I think I was on an old ship or something. It was made of wood. I was standing on one side with some people and there were some more on the other side. An old bloke stepped forward from the other group and came to me. He looked like an old pirate but was Irish or something. I commented on his hair which he then removed. He said something about it and talked to me whilst he put it back on his head then turned the hair around on his head until it was straight. 
Avril Lavigne was there. But she didn't look like her. She had big bulging eyes which impeded onto her forehead. Looked nothing like her at all. We then crossed a bridge (I think we built it) that was narrow and made of wooden planks. But the water it was in had made it shrink so I had to jump onto it. 
The next part involved us all racing cars on the ship (or whatever it was). I went round a corner and braked afterwards. My front left wheel got stuck on a yellow rubber ring (like a dog toy) and I slammed into some tyres taking the Irish pirate guy out to. He stormed off and I woke up.


----------



## Corry (Oct 18, 2004)

Listening to someone else's dreams can be pretty entertaining...specially when they and soooooo non-sensical like yours!


----------



## Lula (Oct 19, 2004)

i'm having weird dreams all the time.....

about two nights ago....i dreamed that the backoffice off my work was really dark and smelled like fish :shock:  :shock: 
and when i entered i was (bitten???) by a bee so i walked awayand asked a friend to go there and see what was goin on, she was bitten too and then appeared lots of bees.......dont remember more but i woke in the middle of the night cause's of that....


----------



## danalec99 (Oct 19, 2004)

Couple of weeks ago I dreamt Osmer Toby wrote / published a book, it became a best-seller and I was at some book store to grab a copy!!

Considering the fact that I have absolutely no contacts with Toby, I thought it was a strange dream !


----------



## Corry (Oct 19, 2004)

I've had TPF dreams too...dreamt SOMETHING last night...can't quite remember what it was...I just remember being on the computer on TPF and getting a private message...which is nothing special cuz I get those all the time...I'm sure there was a lot more to it, but I rarely remember my dreams.


----------



## oriecat (Oct 19, 2004)

I had a dream last night where I was talking to a friend of mine and she told me she was getting divorced and her husband was having a sex change operation.   Very weird.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Oct 19, 2004)

I never recall my dreams these days, the only dreams I can still clearly recall are two series of repeating one. About 3 years ago when on vacation in Alaska I gone an infection in right leg and was hospitalized. The first pain meds they gave me caused some bad nightmares!! And now for the good ones, about 15 plus years ago I have series of three exotic  dreams that repeated about four times.


----------



## steve817 (Oct 19, 2004)

I dreamed that I bought a new fishing pole. After putting a reel on it, I was sitting in my living room and doing several short cast and reeling it back in.

Finally I did one last cast and could see the lure laying on my living room floor. Then it disappeared into the carpet. Yes I had a hit. I sat and fought it for a while before waking up.


----------



## oriecat (Oct 19, 2004)

That's funny!  What sort of fish are living under your carpet?


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 19, 2004)

flounders!!!! duh!!!





md


----------



## ferny (Oct 20, 2004)

I keep having dreams where I'm trying to punch someone but can't. My fist gets heavy and slows down. All they get is a light tap.


----------



## mentos_007 (Oct 20, 2004)

I dunno why but last time I have only funerals in my dreams... and I wake up really scared... But that is better than I had previously... dreams about kids and... to be honest I don't like kids so much... I mean... Did you see "the Passion" ?? So that were this kind of kids that were chasing Judas


----------

